# Reiher - Futtergröße ???



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

hallo zusammen,

wer hat denn schon erfahrung - vor ca. einer woche htte ich ab un an den __ reiher zu besuch gehabt - der hat eine neue ungeschützte einflugschneiße gefunden -    

jetzt vermisse ich in meinem teich eine ca. 45cm und bestimmt 2kg schwere __ schleie - und zwar spurlos - keine reste - nix!

kann das wirklich sein daß dieses elende vieh so einen großen fisch razz fazz - weggeputzt hat ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ja das ist leider möglich.
Kennst du die feinen grünen Vogelschutznetze, die man über Kirschbäume spannen kann?
Die sind nicht teuer. 
Die kann man schön aufspannen entweder über den Teich oder in die Einflugschneise.
Sie sind auch für Vögel gut sichtbar.
Wenn das nicht hilft, dann ein Luftgewehr.  
Reierbrust schmeckt sehr gut!


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

hallo harti,

auch wenn man es nicht so laut sagen darf - aber das gerät was mit druckluft nach dem __ reiher wirft   um ihn zu erschrecken steht bereit - bei meinem nachbarn auch - bei dem landet er auch ab und an .............  

nuuurrrrr ..... das fliegende etwas ist auch nicht doof - sobald er die terassentür hört etc. startet er auch schon durch - und dann besucht er uns auch immer zu so unchristlichen zeiten  :cry:   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. März 2004)

Ihr müsst ihn richtig erschrecken, dann lässt er es bei euch zu fischen.
Silvesterknaller gehen auch.
Oder halt ein Treffer mit dem Luftgewehr auf die Seite.
Das bringt ihn nicht um.
Leg dich mal getarnt auf die Lauer und warte geduldig.  

Oder mach das mit dem Netz, bis er keine lust mehr hat.
Du kannst dann das Netz wieder entfernen, wenn er nicht mehr kommt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. März 2004)

das stell ich mir jetzt aber witzig vor, wie juergen getarnt und mit Schucreme im Gesicht auf der Lauer liegt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

********! 

Bei mir fehlt ein 35 cm Koi.
Ich denk es war auch irgendein Flatterfiech.

Ich lasse nun die Teichbeleuchtung an und habe Silberpapier aufgehängt, welches sich im Wind schön bewegt, Geräusche vonsich gibt  und jede menge Lichtreflektionen macht.
Ich hoffe das wird reichen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo.

ich persönlich halte es für falsch die Beleuchtung anzulassen,aus dem einfachen Grund, die Fische werden vom Licht angezogen und schwimmen darauf zu, da sich hier auch die fliegenden Insekten sich versammeln und so dem __ Reiher das Fischen leicht gemacht wird, da sie sichtbar gemacht werden, ohne Licht aber im Dunkeln nicht auszumachen wären.
Im letzten Sommer wollte ein Reiher in meinen Teich fischen kommen, obschon ich beim Teich mauerte. Der Reiher braucht auch keine Einflugschneise, er kann sehr wohl senkrecht landen und auch abfliegen. Auch das habe ich öfter beobachtet bei einem Paar, das in meiner Nähe am Bach brütete und 3 Junge gross zog.
Ein nicht minderer oder sogar grösserer Feind ist der Kormoran! Dieser gefrässige Vogel wird in den nächsten Jahren noch grössere Schäden anrichten wie der Reiher, da er im Gegensatz zum Reiher bis auf den Grund des Teiches taucht um seine Opfer zu holen, auch grosse Fische sind vor ihnen nicht sicher. Gerade heute klagte mir ein Freund, beide, Reiher und Kormoran habe seinen Teich von 50.000 Litern komplett leer gefressen. Die grossen Fische wurden so schwer verletzt, dass sie eingegangen sind oder getötet werden musste. Ich schützte mich letztes Jahr erfolgreich mit dem Reiherschreck und werde es auch dieses Jahr wieder so machen. Nur wenn nachts das Barometer in den Minusbereich fällt, muss man ihn ausschalten. Aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass dies die perfekte Sicherung ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. März 2004)

Hallo,
was die Beleuchtung betrifft, kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung rweier nur voll zustimmen.
Ich habe voriges Jahr ein Solarset für den Teich geschenkt bekommen. Sieht in der Dämmerung sehr gut aus.
Leider werden dadurch auch die Fische an den Rand gelockt und auch die Katzen. Ich habe manchmal vorm, schlafengehen noch mal eine Kontrolle gemacht und konnte am Teich bis zu 8 Katzen zählen.
Hatte auch einige Verluste.
Die Beleuchtung habe ich ganz schnell wieder abgebaut.

Viele Grüße
morle


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

von der Beleuchtung an lassen, halte ich gar nichts. Da rückz man den Reihern und Katzen die Fische nur ins rechte Licht.
Ich mache die Beleuchtung nur an, wenn ich auch wirklich im Garten bin.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

hallo zusammen,

nur zur ergänzung - meine erfahrungen des letzten jahres:

-- teichbeleuchtung brennt - uhrzeit 24.00uhr - __ reiher fischt in meinem teich.

-- 2tage später - keine teichbeleuchtung - 0.30uhr - reiher fischt in meinem teich.

das soll heißen - an gerwerkschaftliche arbeitszeiten halten sich die tiere nicht    :cry: 

roland - was das direkte landen betrifft - denke ich schon das du recht hast - aber wenn er die möglichkeiten hat wird er eher schräg einfliegen ?

zumindest meine erfahrungen.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

naja wie gesagt, ich glaube an Sache, die sich im Wind bewegen. das stört zumindest den __ Reiher. Ob Katzen das interessiert, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Meine Katze interessiert sich nicht für meine fische......

Wie einer meiner Vorredner schon richtig sagte:
Der Kormoran ist schlimmer als der __ Reiher.Bei einer Futtermenge von bis  1000g in der Brutzeit pro tag ist das kein Wunder.....

Ein Teil geht auch noch an den Verletzungen kaputt....

Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

Katzen können bei mir nichts fangen, weil ich ein Überhang habe, der 5cm unter Wasser steht.
Sie würden nasse Füße bekommen beim fischen.
Ich habe auch hier noch keine gesehen, die hier rumschleicht.
Ich werd das Licht aus lassen. Da habt ihr Recht.
Aber mit dem Silberpapier, das geht gut.
Es glitzert und raschelt bei jedem Windhauch.
Ein Bekannter, der sich mit den Viechern auskennt, hat mir den Tip gegeben.

Komisch, daß ich keine Spuren gefunden habe.(Reiherscheisse oder Fischreste.)
Ich frag mich echt wo der hin ist? 
Im Rohr und im Filter ist er auch nicht.Das Wasser is Glasklar bis auf den Grund.(2m).
Hmmm?

Mit Kormorane hat mein Chef auch viel Ärger.
Er hat Spezielle Schallanlagen , die den Angstschrei dieses Vogels nachmachen. Das soll ganz gut gehen.
Ansonsten knallt es öfters an den Teichen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. März 2004)

*...*

mit Reihern haben wir zum Glück noch kein Problem gehabt...
bei uns rennen fast den ganzen Tag 3 Hunde im Garten rum, da weiß ich nicht, ob er sich da trauen würde zu landen... zumal die Hündin mit allem und jedem meckert... egal ob Mensch oder Tier...
abgesehen davon würde mich schon mal interessieren, ob sich denn so ein __ Reiher auch aus unserem Teich etwas angeln würde... interessiert mich aber nur theoretisch...   , da wir ja vom Rand bis zur Wasseroberfläche ca 30 cm haben und er aber im Wasser auch nicht stehen kann...  

bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. März 2004)

also ich habe mal gehört, das __ Reiher keine Reste hinterlassen und sich auch nur Fische schnappen, die sie tatsächlich bewältigen können. Ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Sagt mal, 

war für Erfahrungen gibt es denn mit der __ Reiher-Attrappe?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

also mit der Atrappe habe ich keine Erfahrung, weil sie mir einfach zu teuer sind und mir gesagt wurde, dass __ Reiher sehr gut beobachten können. Entweder müsste man dann die Atrappe dauernd umstellen oder sie bringt nichts. Ich meine hier im Forum schon gelesen zu haben, dass Reiher trotz Atrappe den halben Teich leer gefressen haben.
Nimm die Windspiele, bei mir haben sie geholfen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo Falk,

Dank für die Antwort.

Wie und aus was machst du die Windspiele?


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo,

also ich mache die Windspiele nicht selber. Eigentlich war es eine unfreiwillige Idee meiner Frau. Sie steht auf diese bunten Windspiele. Gibt es jedes Jahr wieder bei ALDI. Sind bunt mit verschiedenen Farben und drehen sich beim kleinsten Windhauch. So ist immer was in Bewegung und der __ Reiher fühlt sich gestört. Jemand anderes hier im Forum hat in einem anderen Thread über Reiher auch noch einen tollen Tip gehabt, wenn man die bunten Windspiele nicht mag. Einfach Alufolie aufhängen. Bewegt sich, glitzert und raschelt.

Also seit dem ich die Windspiele habe, habe ich keinen einzigen Reiher mehr gesehen. Ich habe 4-5 Stück strategisch im Garten verteilt. Wenn Du Kinder hast, freuen die sich sicher auch noch drüber.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Hallo Falk,

danke für die Anregungen, werde es mit Alufolie versuchen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

ja versuch das mal. Mit den Windspielen könnte es ein wenig teuer werden. ich hab mir gerade mal Deine HP angesehen. das was Du da gebaut hast ist doch kein teich, das ist ein See.  
Da wärst Du aber auch nicht mit einem Plastikreiher hingekommen. Da braucht man ja eine ganze Armee.


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. März 2004)

Moin!

Also was die Reiherattrappe betrifft gibt es sicher zwei Ideen:
Entweder denkt der anfliegende: Lohnt nicht da sitzt schon einer!   
Oder: Wenn da einer satt wird, reichts auch für zwei!   

Tja bei mir ist er letztes Jahr gelandet. Trotz Plastikbruder. Gerade noch gesehen und verscheucht. Seitdem gibt es elektrische Selbstverteidigung.
À la Weidezaun.  :twisted: 
Mal schaun ob es dieses Jahr hilft: Wohne an der Elbe. Die Zeit der stromaufwärts ziehenden Stinte ist vorbei. Jetzt kommt der Hunger. Und in 3 km Luftlinie Entfernung ein Vogelschutzgebiet. Ratet mal wer dieses seit ungefähr 5 Jahren zu einer der grössten Kolonien seiner Art auserkoren hat?   Okay, dafür gibts keine Prämie, war zu einfach.  
Aber ich war zuerst da!
Gruß
HKL


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Juergen und Reiherfreunde,

Der untenstehende Artikel widerlegt meine Theorie mit dem beleuchtetem Teich, oder? 



Nachtreiher
Vogel / Schreitvögel
Wie sein Name angibt, beginnt der Nachtreiher seine Tätigkeit mit der Dämmerung. Seine blutroten Augen unterstützen die nächtlichen Gewohnheiten. Man kann ihn bei Mondlicht __ fliegen sehen, und zwar mit ähnlichem Flugbild wie beim __ Fischreiher: Den Kopf eingezogen zwischen die Schultern und die Beine herabhängend, wobei er von Zeit zu Zeit seinen melancholischen Ruf, der an das Krächzen des Raben erinnert, ausstösst. Er bewohnt Sümpfe, verwachsene Flussufer und sumpfige Wälder der warmen und gemässigten Zonen. Seit einiger Zeit ist er im Begriffe, sein Verbreitungsareal auszudehnen: In Schottland hat sich eine grosse Kolonie von Nachtreihern niedergelassen. In Ungarn sind bereits seit dem Mittelalter einige morastige Waldgebiete von Nachtreihern bewohnt; die Kolonie von Sagiyama bei Tokio steht unter Naturschutzt. Während der Brutzeit geht der Nachtreiher auch tagsüber dem Futter nach wie Seidenreiher, Fischreiher und Kranich. Er ist sehr unduldsam gegenüber der Präsenz anderer Nachtreiher, die nicht zu seiner Familiengruppen gehören. Er verabscheut es aber, auf Beutefang zu gehen; seine Nahrung sind Fische, __ Frösche und kleine Wassertiere. Wenn dieser seltsame Sumpfvogel auf Nahrungssuche gehen will, führt er oft in der Nähe seiner Familienmitglieder wiederholte "Einladungsflüge" aus, bis sich ein Partner dazu entschliesst, ihn zu begleiten. 



Quelle: „Welt der Tiere", 1977 von Rizzoli Editore International Division, Mailand

[/b]


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Apr. 2004)

Hallo an alle,

bei Freunden von mir hat nun auch der __ Reiher zugeschlagen.

Innerhalb von zwei Tagen sind 20 Fische weg  

Trotz "Plastikbruder" und Windspiele ! Hat alles nix gebracht.

Der Teich liegt auch sehr versteckt - unter großen Bäumen und Sträuchern, trotzdem hat der Kerl zugeschlagen.

Das Haus von Ihnen liegt ca.500 m Luftlinie entfernt von mir, kann nur hoffen das er nicht in meine Richtung kommt.

Dann gibt´s aber ärger :twisted: 



Schöne Grüße Thorsten


----------

